# Fat-fingers problem.



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

When making a post in my usual two-fingered way, I sometimes find that I close the window accidentally and am returned to the thread. My partial post is lost.

This seems to happen when I accidentally hit a CTRL or SHFT or CTRL+SHFT sequence of some sort on the left hand side of the board, but I can't tell just what it is as it's an accident! Is there a CTRL-W or something that closes the window, that I'm accidentally activating?

(In the meantime, please give generously to research to help find a cure for fat-fingeredness!)


----------



## Ender (Sep 21, 2003)

Fat fingers lead to large nostrils.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 21, 2003)

... as a matter of fact does close a browser window.  I found that out before I found a pop-up stopper.  I control shift +W as fast as those little windows popped up.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

I bet that's it!


----------



## Elfan (Sep 21, 2003)

learn to type ;-)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *learn to type ;-) *



I did.  I use both fingers now.


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

The fat fingers reference reminds me of an old SNL skit where they parodied pharmaceutical commercials.  In the voiceover they said, "Side effects may include death, incontinence, and the condition known as 'hot dog fingers'."

I've always typed with two fingers, and can type up to 60 words a minute if I have to (I also look at the keyboard).  I took a typing class in college -- when I was forced to use the proper hand positioning and not look, I could get up to 12 whopping words a minute.  When I asked my teacher what to do, she said, "use two fingers."


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *learn to type  *



My mother told me I wouldn't need to learn to type--only girls needed that so they could be secretaries.

Bad advice, as it turns out, but I suppose Mom couldn't have been expected to predict the computer revolution. I continue to await the Butlerian Jihad!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Fat fingers lead to large nostrils. *



LOL


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

One thing you could do is get online, and open a Word document window. When you want to post something, just type it in word, select all, copy, and past your new post. If you lose the post, you still have it backed up on the word document.

I do this when I am writing really lengthy posts, and I don't want to risk accidentally deleting it. I don't do it for most posts though.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

I sometimes do the same with Notepad. I just always keep a garbage Notepad .txt document on my desktop for such uses.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *My mother told me I wouldn't need to learn to type--only girls needed that so they could be secretaries.*



I took typing I my freshman year just to fill the extra one credit I was missing. Man was that the best decision mom told me to do.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

I just had a thought..... maybe Arni could enroll in a collage class...get some extra credit or something...work on that degree....

:rofl: 

(Sorry pal...couldn't resist....)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

I _will_ be seeing to it that my kids learn to type!

Experimenting, neither CTRL-W nor CTRL-SHFT-W gives me the behaviour I've been seeing. The window doesn't close when I have my problem, it goes back to the thread, from the posting window.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

Try yer ALT keys or WinBlows keys or some combo therein.

I hate these 'extended' keyboards....


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Try yer ALT keys or WinBlows keys or some combo therein.*



Hmmm, could be the Windows key...


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

For me (Win 98, IE 6.0), Ctrl-W not only closes the window with the reply box, but also the session that contains the MT thread (could be the whole IE section in fact). To test it, I did this:

1. Opened up Outlook Express.
2. Clicked on the link to this thread.
3. Clicked the reply button (I now have 3 windows open -- the main thread, the reply window, and Outlook Express)
4. Hit Ctrl-W

Both the reply window and the window containing the thread have terminated.  I am returned to Outlook Express.

I also know that Alt-F4 closes the window that has focus in most programs, but you probably didn't do that, as those keys are far enough apart that it is a hard keystroke to perform by accident.

Alt-Q could also be a suspect, as that it is often the keyboard shortcut for "Quit."  I tried Ctrl-Q but it did nothing.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2003)

The behaviour I see is more like that of the back button on the browser.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

If you really could spot train all of our fingers would be real muscley by now!


----------



## JD_Nelson (Oct 4, 2003)

I have at times had the backspace button when using IE take me back to a previous page.

I cannot remember where the focus was set, but it was rather annoying at the moment.


JD


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *I have at times had the backspace button when using IE take me back to a previous page.
> 
> I cannot remember where the focus was set, but it was rather annoying at the moment.
> ...




Isin't it supposed to?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2003)

With my keyboard layout, it isn't that. And it isn't CTRL-W or Windows key. But I did it again today! 

I'm not sure why I can't recreate it.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Try yer ALT keys or WinBlows keys or some combo therein.
> 
> I hate these 'extended' keyboards.... *



Last time I got a keyboard I went for the one with the fewest extra keys.  

To my suprize the windows key pops up a menu in KDE (or at least it did for me).


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2003)

I still haven't got this figured out!


----------

